
Ask HN: What is the best Linux Laptop for 2018? - askl56
What is the best laptop for Linux in 2018?
======
lecarore
I got the HP ProBook 450 G5 Notebook-PC on Ubuntu, it's decent, sd card reader
and fingerprint reader not working for now (but i dont use it much). The
graphics are trash for any form of gaming/video work, but it's not getting hot
like my previous hp with an nvidia GPU. One really neat trick is that you can
do a 3 screens setup very easily by connecting one screen on VGA and the other
on HDMI, without any dongle.

